# North Dakota Quarter



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well they showed the 3 proposed designs for the ND quarter. One of them had a pair of honks on it. Man that would be great!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's another


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay you guys lost me!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Here's where I found the Maris quarter:

http://www.quarterdesigns.com/proposed/northdak.html


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Dear god, I hope the Maris quarter is only a joke. :roll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Second that. :rollin: :rollin::rollin:
I hope that the Vikes can pull it off against the eagles today.


----------

